# Business for sale



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Anyone interested in moving to Rochester, NY? It sounds really tempting, but I know nothing about the Netherlands or language even though it sounds very intriguing.
http://democratandchronicle.com/apps...607260361/1001

Here's the stores website: http://www.park-avenue.org/dutchmarket/


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The building has to be more then the asking price. Wait, I need to go back and read. 27,000. or 270,000.?
ok 27.000. Chrose, I'll buy, you move. I'll hold the note you pay utilities and taxes, misc... rent free


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A guy I work with who buys properties and I were talking about this. It must be that the building is rented and they're trying to sell the "business", and contents. Hard to say, but it does warrant a little further looking into.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The Holland Store changed hands and eventually relocated to 713 Park Ave. When Betty French took over in the early 1990s, she renamed it. A few years later her parents bought the building at 257 Park Ave., and the Dutch Market moved to its current location.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yeah I saw that part too, leads one to think that it's a typo because that is a pricey area of the city. But still one never knows does one


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

What a shame that I will never find my way back to that area again. I would jump at the opportunity in a minute given different circumstances and for the fact if I want to remain married to my wife.... Martha hated that area for the winters. She put up with four years of the October to May cold and dreary conditions.

Actually I remember the place and more specifically Sophia. She made her way into the restaurant I was at a couple of times. Sorry to hear of her passing. Very nice person. 

To anyone that could find there way up to Rochester and pick up the business it's a real gem!

Later.


----------

